# Extreme Macro Photos: Shrimp Faces + Snail eggs + Cyclops



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Cherry Shrimp face:










Another pose:










Tiger shrimp eating Hikari algae wafer pieces:










One of my smaller sized Tiger was attacked by the Croaking gourami:sad:










Tiger eating Tetra Pro Colour Crips:










Macro: Snail (Physa or Pond snail?) eggs on Anubia leave:










Extreme Macro....(the limit of my camera resolution!!)
Cyclops (white dots that jump around in my tank!) finally managed to take a photo of it, phew it was difficult capture this image!!8)










If interested more photos could be found here:
http://www.theteh.com/./html/extreme_macro_closeup.html

See my planted tank setup here:
http://www.theteh.com/html/tropical_planted_aquarium_phot.html

Thanks for looking, any comments welcome!


----------



## cattleman (Sep 4, 2005)

What Camera and Lens are you using for those? Excellent...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Amazing! That last tiger shrimp photo is really beautiful. What species of plant is standing on?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Amazing photos as usual...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are some awsome pictures, cyclops wow.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

Awsome pics, I couldn't even get close enough with my digi to get good pics of my 2" crawfish I can't imagine the dollars spent on that setup.

Excellent pics, and great shrimp.


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Great pics, great camera and a good photographer...


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your compliments!! 

I use Canon EOS 350D and Canon EFS 60mm macro lens for most of the above pics except the cyclop which I have to add an additional +4 closeup filter to get this close!

Most photos were taken without flash and had to rely on tank lighting. I don't have the money to buy an external flash yet but I think natural lighting (ie tank light) is more natural than using flash light. That said, with an external flash, one can gain more depth of field without having to bump up ISO or risk hand shake with low shutter speed. BTW, all pics were taken handheld. I rarely use tripod as it limits flexibility since you are dealing with 'fast' moving subjects! lol!

Dennis,
The Tiger was standing on a non-aquatic fern which is now dead! You can see this fern in my previous post in the Biotope forum:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local-biotopes/14176-malaysian-jungle-stream-biotope-photos.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing... Great pics


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Really beautiful photos! I have trouble just taking a full tank photo that isn't blurred. Maybe some day, some time, I will try to learn to do that too. (After I am adept at growing plants better than algae.)


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang. I think I'm just going to give up .

But EXCELLENT pics hoto: !!!


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow great pictures.

My husband informed me this weekend that he was going to buy me a digital SLR for christmas this year. I will believe it when I see it expecially since he bought me a laptop over the weekend.

Great pictures again. Congrats.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Myra,
Let's hope your husband keeps his words!


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

*wow Wow WOW* and I'll throw in a HOLY COW!!! :clap2: :clap2: Nice photos, thanks for sharing.

TAM


----------

